# WSM VS BGE GO!



## cmm5350 (Oct 9, 2013)

I want everyone opinion on both pieces of equipment.  Is quality of the BGE really worth the price gap?  Where is the cheapest place you've ever found both pieces?  Can you really cook enough on either?  Can you throw in a third option for me? 

Right now I have a modded char griller duo which is a nightmare to keep temps on.  I want something that is more set it and forget it, without losing the flavor of smoking real wood.  I toyed around with an electric for awhile;  I know it doesn't matter but I can't get over the idea of not getting a smoke ring on my meats, so that went out the window.  I've been thinking about a propane, but I don't know how they are?   Basically I summed it down to these two but more opinions are always welcome.   Thanks Everyone!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 9, 2013)

My brother has a BGE and swears by it. I couldn't get past the cost. I bought a Kettle and WSM for less and love them. You can't go wrong either way. There's a huge following for both on the 'net. 

The cheapest place for the WSM is Craigslist. Not sure about BGE. 

Third option: for BGE-- Primo, Vision, Akorn, Bubba Keg, etc ...for WSM -- UDS, PBC, etc.


----------



## turnandburn (Oct 9, 2013)

im in for this one...as im contemplating both right now also.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 9, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind about the BGE (besides the high price) is that it does not have nearly as much space as the WSM. You can buy a stacked grate set up for the BGE, but the upper rack is very small compared to the main one. Where as the WSM has two very large racks that have a ton of room. Also keep in mind that the BGE is friggin heavy! If you have any plans to move it what-so-ever you have to have the wheeled base or risk a hernia.

I have never personally used a BGE, I just can't get past the price, so I can't really state any of the pro's and con's of how it runs. However I do have a 22.5" WSM that I absolutely love! It works right out of the box with no mods, it holds steady temps for the entire length of the smoke, and it has a lot of room for meat and side dishes.

I started with a Char-Griller Pro, spent $50 modifing it, still had a hard time holding temps for any given length of time. Sold it for less than half of the original price (not counting the mods), and bought my WSM.


----------



## cmm5350 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thats the one thing from keeping me pulling the trigger on the BGE, Grill space!   It's a necessity for me since I like to make a lot of food at once.  The reason it's still ahead in the running is because I live in Pennsylvania and our winters get pretty harsh and I'd like to smoke year round.  Anyone know if the WSM is up to the task of keeping temps at 0* ?


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 9, 2013)

I wrap mine in a $45 welding blanket, it doubles as a windbreak and insulating wrap. I have held 250° in windy 28° weather for over 18 hrs. on one load of charcoal without any issues.


----------



## cmm5350 (Oct 10, 2013)

Now I have no idea what to do.  Why are there so many smokers in this world =p.   I just want the one that will last and make me happy with minimal effort haha.


----------



## dan - firecraft (Oct 10, 2013)

Both are nice but IMHO you can't go wrong with a WSM!


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 10, 2013)

cmm5350 said:


> Now I have no idea what to do.  Why are there so many smokers in this world =p.   I just want the one that will last and make me happy with minimal effort haha.


Well I call my WSM "smoking-for-dummies" easy to use, I almost felt guilty how easy it was to use compared to my old Char-griller.... lol. Also Webers do last a long time - the enamel coating does a great job in all climates, and Weber has awesome customer service.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 10, 2013)

I have not used either but cannot get past the $$ wanted for the BGE. Costco will have the Black Egg ( a knockoff) for about 700 but still more than I wanna spend for a fairly small unit. I'd vote in favor of the WSM from knowing guys that have them and swear by the overall quality of the unit & grub produced. I'm currently leaning towards getting a pellet pooper like a Rec Tec, but that's me. I just completed a keg conversion into a 'hook & cook' setup sorta like the bubba keg and am playing with that. Cheap to make, fun to use and a decent conversation piece.


----------



## cgaengineer (Oct 10, 2013)

Wsm and insulated cover....you can buy 3 of them for the price of one bge depending on model. You could also build a 3 or 4 sided wind shield gor the wsm for those cold windy winter smokes...me personally...I am a weber snob...if I was to get a smoker othrr than a wsm it would be a vertical gravity feed type like a Stumps.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cgaengineer (Oct 10, 2013)

And Slap yo daddy bbq uses 3 wsms for comps...that should tell you something.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## redwings28 (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't speak on the wsm, but I do have a large BGE and recently purchased a XL BGE.  I love them, you can do so many things with one from steaks,chops,etc to smoking ribs and butts.  There is a bit of a learning curve but once u get it down the food is amazing.  If you are cooking for a larger group then space can be an issue, hence the reason on getting the xl.  On that baby you can cook a lot.  Besides working well with smoking,  steaks are amazing.  I have been able to sear them at 700-800 deg and come out perfect.  Are they expensive, yes for sure.  Are they worth it kind of depends on what you are looking to cook.  Bge does a lot of things well.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 2, 2013)

cmm5350 said:


> Now I have no idea what to do.  Why are there so many smokers in this world =p.   I just want the one that will last and make me happy with minimal effort haha.


I just noticed there's no end to this thread.   Well????   What did you get?  Inquiring minds want to know.

BTW, I have friends who have the BGE and rarely use it; the weight contributed to that fact.  They have gone to great lengths to create a backyard with four outdoor entertaining areas, two of which are outdoor kitchens.  They're not rich, just creative with what they've done with a typical tract home backyard and side yard they've lived in for more than 30 years.  Over a couple years the BGE migrated around their yard.  It was too heavy to move for their parties so they eventually put it on their side patio which is the furthest away from the kitchen it can be.  I don't completely blame the egg but the weight was an issue with them.  Plus they never really mastered cooking with it either.

I'm getting a 22.5" WSM for Christmas.  My 22.5" Weber Kettle has been a fun backyard grill to learn temp control and smoking technique.  Fantastic results and only two minor fails in 30+ smokes since August.  Even the fails were delicious.  Given my experience with the Kettle, the move-up to the WSM was a natural progression.


----------



## cmm5350 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well I have decided to go with the 22.5" WSM.  I had to see them both in person to make up my mind and my jaw dropped when I saw the WSM.  It is a fine piece of equipment, the BGE on the other hand was less satisfying.  I like to do a lot of smoking at once and the BGE just wasn't practical for me.  In the mean time till Christmas I've been working on my little project of turning my shed into my outdoor kitchen.  I ran electric and water to the shed so far.  I used the electric to put in a few outlets, lights, and of course a power venter for the smoke.  I'll be using the water for a nice little sink.  Hopefully I can get some cabinets and a counter from someone in my family or friends.  It should be a nice little set up when all said and done.  I can't wait to start my picture thread for it.  My little BBQ oasis awaits!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 4, 2013)

cmm5350 said:


> Well I have decided to go with the 22.5" WSM.  I had to see them both in person to make up my mind and my jaw dropped when I saw the WSM.  It is a fine piece of equipment, the BGE on the other hand was less satisfying.  I like to do a lot of smoking at once and the BGE just wasn't practical for me.  In the mean time till Christmas I've been working on my little project of turning my shed into my outdoor kitchen.  I ran electric and water to the shed so far.  I used the electric to put in a few outlets, lights, and of course a power venter for the smoke.  I'll be using the water for a nice little sink.  Hopefully I can get some cabinets and a counter from someone in my family or friends.  It should be a nice little set up when all said and done.  I can't wait to start my picture thread for it.  My little BBQ oasis awaits!


Cool!  Project sounds like fun too.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## fwismoker (Dec 4, 2013)

I can't get over the cost of either of them.  BPS drum kit.  Smoke grill and sear....first class.  

That said if i only had a choice between the two i'd go WSM


----------



## mossymo (Dec 4, 2013)

I may be answering just after the decision was made but reading the thread wanted to offer my experience. Have 19 grills and smokers, plenty of experience with them and have really came to love our large and XL BGE's.... they really are the king of just about anything you are looking to cook.We have a Yoder YS640 which we are happy with and it is our go-to for steaks and does great on other cooks but doesn't come close to the BGE's and then we have a WSM but I only use that in the warm temps because it will not hold temps like a BGE... End result for us is we love the BGE's but would not want to live without the Yoder also!


----------



## nmaust (Dec 4, 2013)

If you like the concept of the Chargriller Duo but want a higher quality build, you should take a look at the pit I got a few months ago from Pits by JJ after searching for months. It's very similar to the Duo as far as functionality, but it's made out of.25" metal, so it's mush heavier duty & retains heat a lot better. The only change I would've made is that I wish I had spent a few hundred more to get the square firebox.


----------



## cmm5350 (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice set up man, but looks way to expensive for me.  I am not a huge fan of the char griller set up.  I thought I was until I really started getting into everything.  This hobby is one hell of a learning experience and my wallet hates me for it.  I went with the WSM because I like the space saving aspect of it and he millions of awesome reviews.  The only thing I need is a nice little propane grill next to it so I can still do some high temp stuff.


----------



## nmaust (Dec 5, 2013)

The WSM is definitely solid and affordable.  I cook in contests from time to time but don't have a trailer pit (or the space to back up a trailer into my back yard), so I'm usually with friends that have trailer pits, but the problem with that is so many people on Texas cook with mesquite, which I'm not a fan of.  I think when the next one comes around I will grab a WSM. I used to have something similar to that & loved cooking on it, & you can buy a lot of those for the price of a good trailer pit.


----------



## mrpat (Dec 9, 2013)

Save your $$$ and buy the WSM. You can spend some of the money you saved on a DiGiQ.


----------

